# Crazy day!



## chickenmommy (Apr 30, 2013)

My day started off at 3 am with my bf wakin me up and telling me a raccoon was attacking our chickens. Luckily none of them were seriously injured. Then when I was locking my chickens up for the night we discovered our first egg!


----------



## DeeEinstein (Jun 26, 2013)

Congrats on the first egg! I'll be glad when my hen starts laying.


----------



## jennifer (May 14, 2013)

Yippie!!!!!!


----------



## kaufranc (Oct 3, 2012)

Raccoons and skunks at night. Had a skunk come last week and get one of our guinea hens. 
So we set up a trap and caught him the following night . Congrats on your first egg!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Whew! Glad your peeps are all okay. Congrat's on that first egg!


----------

